# Can I get some eyes on this dual looper?



## PoppaAdat (Nov 24, 2021)

I want to create a dual looper pedal with a third footswitch to reverse the order of the loops. The two loop switches will be on/off with illuminated footswitches. I have breakouts for each of these illuminated footswitches. The reverse order switch will have two LED's next to it to show the direction of the loops. They will be always on, one red and one blue. I am using the PedalPCB Order Switcher but I think because of the LED's I want to incorporate, I need a 4PDT footswitch (but that is one of the aspects of this I am very not sure about). The other aspect i *think* I have right but not 100% sure about is the IN/OUT and SEND/RETURN wires organized correctly between the breakouts and order switch.

Please check out the diagram I made here:




Do you see anything that is wrong with this? I am very new to pedal-building and electronics in general so I definitely need eyes on this. Any help is GREATLY appreciated!


----------

